
Is the VW emissions-test bypass a consequence of developer culture? - OliverJones
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/an-engineering-theory-of-the-volkswagen-scandal
======
OliverJones
This article makes the claim that engineering culture easily can lead to long-
lasting misfeatures. The author surmises that the emissions workaround started
as a debugging hack, and gradually got institutionalized. The author compares
it to the flight simulator easter egg in Excel 97 (but makes clear the
different scale of consequences).

It also says modern cars have 100 megalines of code.

I wonder how plausible these things are? If the engineering-culture
explanation is plausible, I wonder if our profession needs some kind of
registered professional engineer status? I wonder if we need a code of ethics
that we're each personally answerable to?

------
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit to Hacker News.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

